# GTROC LONDON MEET - Ace Cafe London - 11am till 4pm



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

The GTROC London Meets as always are open to everyone to come along, take part and get involved. There is plenty of local & street parking available opposite & around the Ace Cafe for "non" Skylines, Stageas or GTRs if you want to want to just come along.

The following long standing criteria has always been in place - with some tweeks over the years - for those of you who wish to park their Skyline, Stagea or GTR in the main car park during the meet which are as follows :

01.) Drive a Skyline, Stagea or GTR & of course turn up in it as well!
02.) Be a valid GTROC Member or a USER OF THIS FORUM.
03.) Follow the 2015 GTROC EVENT RULES which apply in full for this meet.
04.) Make sure you send that PM outlined below if it applies to myself.
05.) The event is from 11:00am until 04:00pm sharp!


GTROC Members just need to bringing along their current & valid membership card which you show to the marshals on the day to gain entry to the car park. GTROC Lifetime members you just need to flash your carbon fibre masterpiece

Registered forum users just need to contact me with the following information :

* Full Name
* Colour / Make / Model of your Skyline, GTR or Stagea.
* Registration number ( VRM ) of your Skyline, GTR or Stagea.

Failure to provide "ANY" of these details will mean your names not Dan so your not coming in, or in a nutshell you will be street parking that Skyline or GTR of yours! Please also remember that :

* This is a static meet so turn up & park up!
* Please drive to, arrive & leave sensibly.
* No racing entry or exits or any "hooning" within at least ten miles of coming to or leaving the Ace Cafe.
* After recent vehicle ASB problems the Ace Cafe are on a warning from Police & the local council. Closure has been threatened so overt & covert Police cameras are now activated - YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!
* No launches, drifting, doughnuts or burnouts.
* No politics, aggressive or anti-social behaviour.
* The GTROC will assist in the prosecution by Police or civil parties if you are caught & linked to this meet!
You will be banned & GTROC Members can lose their membership under club rules as well.
* There is an on-licence at the venue so no drinking & driving.
* The ACE CAFE management asks that you only consume food or drink bought on the premises.
* You cannot register on behalf of someone else.
* Your unregistered mate/friend in a Skyline/Stagea/GTR behind you when you arrive "WILL" be street parking as they are not registered!


----------

